# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Board Game Mapping >  Tactical Troops Maps

## tecbug

Tactical Troops is my first board game. I'm working now on maps/boards.
Any opinions/suggestions?

----------


## Ascension

No tips from me, these sort of situational maps are beyond me.  I can, however, say welcome, good job, and good luck  :Smile:

----------


## ravells

I play a lot of board games....want to tell us a bit more about this one?  Wouldn't take a lot to improve the walls. If line of sight is important, nothing like having a little dot in the middle of the hexes as well. If players want to put the game away mid game, hex numbers would be good to record positions.

Nice start though! What are you making this in?

----------


## Kihmbar

I second ravells, dots in the center of the hex are great for LOS purposes and hex numbers are great even if you don't put the game away ("I'm moving to/shooting at hex B8.").  Also, could you elaborate more on what these maps are used for?  A sense of scale would be nice - is each hex 5'?  

Where did you get the hexgrid?  I like hexes over squares, but I find it difficulty to make "square" buildings/rooms fit onto a hexgrid (at least not cleanly).

----------


## RPMiller

I just have to add that this sort of thing is just screaming to be played in a VTT. With a VTT, you can have fog of war and vision automatically calculated for you and generate maps that would blow the socks off the players.

From the board game perspective, I would like to hear about how the map affects the mechanics of the game in addition to what you are trying to achieve with the images on the map.

----------


## tecbug

Middle points for LOS - good idea. I'll do it. I have to think also about hex numeration - could solve problems with scenario-making.
Thanks a lot for ideas.
What is VTT?

About the game:
Tactical Troops is simple and dynamic tactical boardgame placed in military-SF setting (like Aliens or Starship Troopers). Aim of the game is to complete tasks on closed base complex. Base (map) is made of connected boards (presented in first post).

Each player controls 2 to 5 groups of troopers (1, 2 or 3 soldiers in group). He has 3 AP (action points) every turn. He can:
- move to adjacent hex (1AP)
- shoot (2AP)
- throw grenade (explosive, gas or flash-bangs) (2AP)
- regroup (1AP)
- set a mine (2AP)
- guard (3AP) 

Mechanics are based on d6 roll. Every shooting soldier in group - one d6. So when group of 3 soldiers shoots player rolls 3d6. Every dice is separate "hit or miss" test. Every hit (success) kills one trooper. 
Success is determined by distance between shooter and target: 
1 hex - 2+
2 hex - 3+
3 hex - 4+
4 hex - 5+
5 hex - 6
(2+ means 2 or above)

Additionally there are monsters crawling in base corridors. They are controlled by AI - set of simple rules that they must follow. Eg. go to the closest group, or go to the biggest group. Disputational movements are solved by die rolling.

Base example:

----------


## Steel General

> What is VTT?


*V*irtual *T*able *T*op

----------


## RPMiller

> What is VTT?





> *V*irtual *T*able *T*op


Yup. If you follow the RPTools link in my signature you'll see an example of one. There are several out there. Redrobes actually authors one as well that has some nice features. If you search through the VTT forum you'll find links to others as well as examples of how they can be used.

You should definitely check them out. I think you will be pleasantly surprised.  :Smile:

----------


## trevor

tecbug, this would definitely be trivial to drop into a VT for play over the internet, or even in the same room.  

For examples of what you can do with a VT, check out 

http://rptoolstutorials.net/

Feel free to PM me with any questions, or check out the RPTools user forums at:

http://forums.rptools.net

----------


## RPMiller

It should be noted that trevor is the developer of RPTools, and extremely friendly and more than accommodating when it comes to questions and the like. Thanks for popping in and posting those links. Very handy.

----------


## tecbug

VTT looks interesting. I'll focus on it when i finish my boardgame. Those tools are great, i'll surely be using them when preparing VTT campaings.
Does anybody have more comments on my boards?

----------


## ravells

It all depends on the kind of look and feel you're going for. If you explained in a bit more detail (maybe posting an example that you like) I'd be happy to help further. E.g. are you going for the kind of graphic look of an ASL board?

----------


## tecbug

> It all depends on the kind of look and feel you're going for. If you explained in a bit more detail (maybe posting an example that you like) I'd be happy to help further. E.g. are you going for the kind of graphic look of an ASL board?


I don't have any examples that i'm basing on. I've made it from scratch. 
ASL boards looks fun, but i'm focusing on CQB (Close Quarter Battle) - fights between walls rather than open space.
My intention is to make simple high-tech base, with clear hex grid.

----------


## Kihmbar

Are you interested in the boards being geomorphic (like the ASL boards) where you can line them up in different configurations and have the terrain "line-up" between maps?  From what I gather you're looking to generate maps that are like ASL but on a smaller scale (room-to-room instead of village-to-village).

As for suggestions, I think there should probably be more terrain types in a base.  Right now I see:  open floor, crates/barrels, pipes, walls, green/pink stuff, and a spaceship.  I would suggest some computers/equipment, rubble or fallen walls, debris, tables, chairs, or other "cover" terrain.  Perhaps a pit or other floor opening.  Also, smoke or fire would make for an interesting tactical scenario.  (If that what you are going for.)

In general the maps look a bit clean and bright for what I think you're going for (Aliens or Starship Troopers).  Perhaps a darker background or make the background more grungy.  Adding some dirt, burns, or debris would make it look like it was attacked.

Gameprinter and I have already done something similar (with square grids) if you'd like some ideas:  Planetary Colony Tiles, Starship Sections

----------


## ravells

Following on from what Kihmbar said, if you go to the dunjinni forums there are a ton of symbols that you can use to pretty up the map.

----------

